# 2008 China Olympics



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

This is probably the most anticipated, political, and most beautiful Olympics in history.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10...travaganza.html


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the olympics. the most over hyped and over rated THING ever.

after the opening cerimony its all down hill. i (and judging by the lack of reponses everyone else) could care less about these games lol


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

No I'm not excited


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ see?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Im excited, I like pretty much all types of athletic competition. To be called the WORLDS best in a particular sport is the ultimate dream IMO. You may be a regional, state, or national champ. But to be a WORLD champ is simply priceless.

But thats just me, it sure does beat looking on the internet for pictures of guys and taking my time to make a thread about them.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I really only care about the basketball part of it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

When I was a kid I was OBSESSED with watching the Olympics!
In the 70s... it was such a cool thing...

Nowadays there really isn't a thing that interests me about it ouside of the Opening Ceremony.
I do plan on at least checking in on it tonight... it is supposed to be quite a show.

The Chinese are trying to impress the world in a big way right now, both politically and economically... so I'm sure they're really gonna do it up.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> I really only care about the basketball part of it


same.only thing thats worth watching


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

classic ICE come back i actualy came on this topic to see what ICE's thoughts was on the games


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cueball said:


> classic ICE come back i actualy came on this topic to see what ICE's thoughts was on the games


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ill watch it, most of it anyway!

They eat dogs and have a god awful human rights record but they can sure put on a show!

We get the next one!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I like the basketball, boxing, judo, taekwondo, and wrestling sports of the games.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I am excited about the games, but I think that having the games in a slave-state such as China is wrong. It is a chance for China to show off to the world. When in the reality the games arfe being built upon slave labor and oppression.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

im looking for a really obscure sport i can take up and compete in in the 2012 london games.

Bare in mind ill be in my early 30s so nothing too athletic!

Any ideas?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> im looking for a really obscure sport i can take up and compete in in the 2012 london games.
> 
> Bare in mind ill be in my early 30s so nothing too athletic!
> 
> Any ideas?


Race walking?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> im looking for a really obscure sport i can take up and compete in in the 2012 london games.
> 
> Bare in mind ill be in my early 30s so nothing too athletic!
> 
> Any ideas?


Race walking?
[/quote]
Where you walk like you really badly need a sh*t for about 4 miles?

I dont think thats for me!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> im looking for a really obscure sport i can take up and compete in in the 2012 london games.
> 
> Bare in mind ill be in my early 30s so nothing too athletic!
> 
> Any ideas?


Race walking?
[/quote]
Where you walk like you really badly need a sh*t for about 4 miles?

I dont think thats for me!
[/quote]

Yeah, that would be it. How about badminton?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> ill watch it, most of it anyway!
> 
> They eat dogs and have a god awful human rights record but they can sure put on a show!
> 
> We get the next one!


the next games is coming to america>?well thats cool


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> ill watch it, most of it anyway!
> 
> They eat dogs and have a god awful human rights record but they can sure put on a show!
> 
> We get the next one!


the next games is coming to america>?well thats cool
[/quote]

(He's British...they'll be in London.)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I very much look forward to the trap&skeet compitions, other than that I could care less.

go Corey Cogdell(hot) Bret Erickson,Dominic Grazioli,Kim Rhode(I'd crack her open like a turkey on Thanksgiving) and Vincent Hancock

corey pics


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

What pisses me to f8ck is that I cant seem to hit up the TV sked to watch the whole goddamn opening ceremonies! It isnt on ANYWHERE! (and Ive been watching out for it on TV all day like a hawk to its prey!)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> What pisses me to f8ck is that I cant seem to hit up the TV sked to watch the whole goddamn opening ceremonies! It isnt on ANYWHERE! (and Ive been watching out for it on TV all day like a hawk to its prey!)


nbc


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

tried that already. all they were showing were athlete interviews, olympic trivia sh*t, and other useless junk. The NBC website said the Opening Ceremonies were to be replayed tonight 7:30-10:30pm (EST). I was watching till 8:30. Nada.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> What pisses me to f8ck is that I cant seem to hit up the TV sked to watch the whole goddamn opening ceremonies! It isnt on ANYWHERE! (and Ive been watching out for it on TV all day like a hawk to its prey!)


well then you cable provider sucks donkey dick,,, because mine shows all pertinent info not to mention if I PPV I can see a female performing such an act.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> What pisses me to f8ck is that I cant seem to hit up the TV sked to watch the whole goddamn opening ceremonies! It isnt on ANYWHERE! (and Ive been watching out for it on TV all day like a hawk to its prey!)


well then you cable provider sucks donkey dick,,, because mine shows all pertinent info not to mention if I PPV I can see a female performing such an act.
[/quote]

Yes, I know Verizon FIOS TV sucks.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> What pisses me to f8ck is that I cant seem to hit up the TV sked to watch the whole goddamn opening ceremonies! It isnt on ANYWHERE! (and Ive been watching out for it on TV all day like a hawk to its prey!)


well then you cable provider sucks donkey dick,,, because mine shows all pertinent info not to mention if I PPV I can see a female performing such an act.
[/quote]

Yes, I know *Verizon* FIOS TV sucks.
[/quote]

how do you expect to rectify the issue with them.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont expect the issue to be rectified. I turned off the f*cking TV.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> I dont expect the issue to be rectified. I turned off the f*cking TV.


so you took your ass f*cking with no complaints?

you've been to jail before haven't you.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I dont expect the issue to be rectified. I turned off the f*cking TV.


so you took your ass f*cking with no complaints?

you've been to jail before haven't you.
[/quote]

they'll just give me the old runaround like "Its beyond our control what the networks choose to air, when to air." or maybe some other dumb sh*t.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> I dont expect the issue to be rectified. I turned off the f*cking TV.


so you took your ass f*cking with no complaints?

you've been to jail before haven't you.
[/quote]

they'll just give me the old runaround like "Its beyond our control what the networks choose to air, when to air." or maybe some other dumb sh*t.
[/quote]

ask probing questions followed up by direct questions.... don't call up as a customer but a futcher customer asking about Olympic coverage then blindside them(catch em in a lie)


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I dont expect the issue to be rectified. I turned off the f*cking TV.


so you took your ass f*cking with no complaints?

you've been to jail before haven't you.
[/quote]

they'll just give me the old runaround like "Its beyond our control what the networks choose to air, when to air." or maybe some other dumb sh*t.
[/quote]

ask probing questions followed up by direct questions.... don't call up as a customer but a futcher customer asking about Olympic coverage then blindside them(catch em in a lie)
[/quote]

Or maybe I'll just send their customer service dept. a nasty nasty email - the type that can get you indefinitely banned on here.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Watch 

See if this works. Click on watch now. I'm looking forward to swimming, track/field, gymnastics, and basketball.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i dont give a sh*t about it.

but ufc 87 is tonight, thats whats up!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> im looking for a really obscure sport i can take up and compete in in the 2012 london games.
> 
> Bare in mind ill be in my early 30s so nothing too athletic!
> 
> Any ideas?


Race walking?
[/quote]
Where you walk like you really badly need a sh*t for about 4 miles?

I dont think thats for me!
[/quote]

Too bad they dropped croquet in '00! I'd say badminton or team handball might be your best choices.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> im looking for a really obscure sport i can take up and compete in in the 2012 london games.
> 
> Bare in mind ill be in my early 30s so nothing too athletic!
> 
> Any ideas?


Race walking?
[/quote]
Where you walk like you really badly need a sh*t for about 4 miles?

I dont think thats for me!
[/quote]

Too bad they dropped croquet in '00! I'd say badminton or team handball might be your best choices.
[/quote]

Those two are really hard. You ever play them? need to be really quick and agile.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I really only care about the basketball part of it


same

the opening show was AMAZING though i watched it in HD and omg it was amazing


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Dara Torres is a 41 year old olympic swimmer.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Is that a man or a woman?

Personally I couldnt care less about the olympics. The only thing I might watch is the mens 100m.
Bolt ran it in 9.72 secands! I'd have barely made it off the starting block in that time. He's a freak of nature, but in a good way!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

women's beach volleyball is where it's at. our creeper president seems to agree


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> women's beach volleyball is where it's at. our creeper president seems to agree
> View attachment 170259
> 
> 
> View attachment 170260


I dont blame him!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, the opening ceremonies last night were INCREDIBLE!

The Chinese went all out.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Man, the opening ceremonies last night were INCREDIBLE!
> 
> The Chinese went all out.


I agree...but it is probably all that I will watch. I liked to see weird countries I had never heard of.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i missed the opening ceremonies...will there be a recap other than the one they do at like 3am last night?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Meh, I watched it at the bar last night.

I think the Chinese should have executed a few political prisoners and Tibetans at their opening cermonies.

For drama, they could have re-enacted the slaughter at Tiananmen Square.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Meh, I watched it at the bar last night.
> 
> I think the Chinese should have executed a few political prisoners and Tibetans at their opening cermonies.
> 
> For drama, they could have re-enacted the slaughter at Tiananmen Square.


lol.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Not that I support communism, but we're supposed to put aside our differences in these games. Otherwise, half the attendee's wouldn't be able to compete. I'm pretty sure other countries view the US as oppressive. Seriously, how many of us give a crap about Tibet? Its just the trendy thing to say/do.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the first US basketball game is tomorrow morning. Comcast should do Olympics on demand so those of us that only care about one sport, like basketball, can watch these games at any time after they're played


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

tonight well now yesterday my girlfriend just had to watch someone she went to school with thats doing gymnastics for Canada her name is like Aliss or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmmm...Olympic Beach Volleyball.










Misty May & Kerri










I want you all to show these pics to your wife and explain to them what a regimen of excercise and diet should do for them.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Now what i want to know is when are they going to add the OCTAGON into the Olympics??? Some good ole MMA action worldwide!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

here is how the olympics are interesting: only watch female events and drink every time the announcer says that they made a mistake.

other than that, the winter olympics are way more interesting anyway IMO... snowboarding, skiiing, that one from cool runnings, and curling. curling is the apex of every sport. chess on ice. its the ultimate game.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

So how are we doing so far?

I hear we're doing pretty decent in swimming. Our "Dream" team is doing its thing and thats all...

I checked the medals count....3 gold total? 5 bronzes? We're second in terms of medal reciepiants but still....

Hopefully our female gymnastics team kicks ass.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so how did the american teams over coming the smog problem..? i rember weeks back that was the big talk..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

michael phelps is like a machine


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> michael phelps is like a machine


Did he do it again? The 3rd gold?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Natalie Coughlin...that was so freaking close...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DAMMIT!

I need TV!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice, 4 more medals for the US


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

and 2 more...

6 medals in the last 3 swimming finals, that's pretty good


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm trying to watch the MOST recent day 3 swimming finals...and so far, no luck.

Where else can you watch the olympics if you have no TV available?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

day 4 is happening live right now in china


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Just saw Katie Hoff get her gold taken away by a fraction of a second. Wow....I thought she had it for a bit...







wow 7/10th of a second...(recap video)


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm trying to watch the MOST recent day 3 swimming finals...and so far, no luck.
> 
> Where else can you watch the olympics if you have no TV available?


nbcolympics.com you can watch events online


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mike123 said:


> I'm trying to watch the MOST recent day 3 swimming finals...and so far, no luck.
> 
> Where else can you watch the olympics if you have no TV available?


nbcolympics.com you can watch events online
[/quote]

On there right now, and I just see recaps from this morning...I'm searching for now events and just happened events...DAMN, I hate not having a TV


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

we just got silver in women's 100 m breaststroke


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

6 golds, 6 silvers, 7 bronzes....just racking up the medals!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I'm trying to watch the MOST recent day 3 swimming finals...and so far, no luck.
> 
> Where else can you watch the olympics if you have no TV available?


Bar?

7 medals in 4 swimming finals tonight and three WRs/three golds in those events. USA! USA!

I have to say, I don't like men's gymnastics all that much, but I'm getting excited...and kind of hoping for a Chinese stumble or two down the stretch...our guys are pretty much nailing every routine...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm watchin mens gymnastics too, that would be awesome if we could pull off the gold


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> i'm watchin mens gymnastics too, that would be awesome if we could pull off the gold


Doesn't seem like we will, but the silver would be awesome...and the bronze would still be great, considering the Hamm brothers aren't in the Olympics, so we've had to use two alternates...I wonder how many teams have EVER medaled using a single alternate, let alone two...?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

its amazing how gymnasts, both men and women, do all of that stuff.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i gotta say, im starting to watch it more and more. probably because my brother has a new 46 inch high def tv. just watched the americans completely dominate swimming


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if those two dudes wouldn't have fucked up on their last rotation, we coulda gotten silver instead of bronze


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah the gymnastics was a little sketchy

still though its impressive to watch a "below par" performance. the athleticism of these people is other worldly


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, it's absolutely insane how much upper body strength they have


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Still an amazing event...and I don't think we would have won silver even if those two hadn't blown it a bit...Japan was likely to put up scores that would have beaten ours in the high bars...but who knows. The pommel horse just looks like an event that would suck, and scoring is so freaking low...that's sad.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> yeah, it's absolutely insane how much upper body strength they have


Especially the iron cross


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how about with the legs horizontal ...wow


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

All the events are avaliable as 720p torrents.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I read somewhere that china's cheating was pretty much apparent in the gymnastics events. China was allegedly using 12,13,14 year old kids to compete - in total violation of Olympic rules which says the minimum age should be 16.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How about that Chinese rower who missed his time trials?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

how bout the us relay team against the french team that talked sh*t? that was amazing


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> I read somewhere that china's cheating was pretty much apparent in the gymnastics events. China was allegedly using 12,13,14 year old kids to compete - in total violation of Olympic rules which says the minimum age should be 16.


What? Are you being sarcastic? How does using children help them?

You mean this?

Fake child singer in opener

Eh, more fake stuff from this country. Pretty desperate if you ask me....such a stupid thing by China to do.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

diddye said:


> I read somewhere that china's cheating was pretty much apparent in the gymnastics events. China was allegedly using 12,13,14 year old kids to compete - in total violation of Olympic rules which says the minimum age should be 16.


What? Are you being sarcastic? How does using children help them?

You mean this?

Fake child singer in opener

Eh, more fake stuff from this country. Pretty desperate if you ask me....such a stupid thing by China to do.
[/quote]

Flexibility makes it easier for children to compete at gymnastics.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

plus there's the "no fear" attitude that comes with being that young, they aren't afraid to try crazy things and the nerves aren't as much of a factor


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I read somewhere that china's cheating was pretty much apparent in the gymnastics events. China was allegedly using 12,13,14 year old kids to compete - in total violation of Olympic rules which says the minimum age should be 16.


What? Are you being sarcastic? How does using children help them?

You mean this?

Fake child singer in opener

Eh, more fake stuff from this country. Pretty desperate if you ask me....such a stupid thing by China to do.
[/quote]

Flexibility makes it easier for children to compete at gymnastics.
[/quote]

Children may be more flexible but thats only half of it. They also need to be physically strong to do many of those feats. Besides, a professional gymnast is already flexible. Thats a prerequisite/basic necessity.

Well I went to search for some articles and found some. I'm still skeptical.

Young gymnasts


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i think the bottom line is that it's against the rules... if a gymnast is good enough to make the team, it shouldn't matter what age they are, but if the rules say that you have to turn 16 during that olympic year, then everyone should be held to that rule


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

and for the children, being less than 16 and doing those extreme events is very stressful on undeveloped muscle and bones. but who gives a sh*t about that really, i mean they've been practicing since they were 3 years old


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Watching recap videos of last nights swimming events.

INSANE!

Gonna check out the gymnastic events to see how we did.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Isn't anybody else boycotting the olympics? Or am I just the resident activist?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Isn't anybody else boycotting the olympics? Or am I just the resident activist?


if thats what hepls you sleep at night I say go for it!

well the US trap and skeet teams did pathetically poor.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well... rack up another gold for phelps


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

200 fly: broken world record - check, by 6 hundredths
Broken record for career golds - check, by 1
25th career world record - check (Spitz has one more...)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha.... and he's going for another gold in less than an hour


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

1 more hour till another Phelps race

and now the 10 year old Chinese girls are on


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ICEE said:


> 1 more hour till another Phelps race
> 
> and now the 10 year old Chinese girls are on


haha, i know... there is no way that they are all 16


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it just me, or is that Russian chick way too freaking white to have that garish blue eyeshadow?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

5 golds - 5 records.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jesus christ... the us just dominated that relay, the camera had a hard time keeping all of the other swimmers in the same frame


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> jesus christ... the us just dominated that relay, the camera had a hard time keeping all of the other swimmers in the same frame


The other swimmers? Hell, that world record line wasn't even in the picture at the end...from 7:03 to 6:58 is f*cking incredible. Any questions as to whether that Texas kid belonged on the relay?

China giving away the balance beam...come on, USA!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

chil, do you think that the women's gymnastics team can pull off a gold over china?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> chil, do you think that the women's gymnastics team can pull off a gold over china?


I sort of doubt it, but I've seen some amazing stuff. Unfortunately, the Chinese are getting away with some amazingly high scoring on the balance beam, so we'll have to see if we can come away with the same and stay close.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

SHould I be excited?
Its no big deal to me but if I click through the channels and its on I will stop and watch a bit.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

notaverage said:


> SHould I be excited?
> Its no big deal to me but if I click through the channels and its on I will stop and watch a bit.


You should be excited about watching Alicia Sacramone


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd be a little more excited if she got on the beam...LOL.

One point is going to be hard to make up on floor ex. I don't know if our routines each start at an average of a third of a point higher, but I would doubt it. I would have to guess that we'd have to see crisp routines from our women and a couple of moderate flaws in the Chinese exes.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it'd be awesome if the pieces fell into place tho


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

she will have the burden of failing the United States gymnastics for the rest of her life



irishfan 689 said:


> SHould I be excited?
> Its no big deal to me but if I click through the channels and its on I will stop and watch a bit.


You should be excited about watching Alicia Sacramone








[/quote]


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

and she just fell on her ass during her floor routine...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> and she just fell on her ass during her floor routine...


failed again ,


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> SHould I be excited?
> Its no big deal to me but if I click through the channels and its on I will stop and watch a bit.


You should be excited about watching Alicia Sacramone








[/quote]
[/quote]

sh*t. Did she just step out and fall in the same routine? How much cushion do we have on bronze?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

why did they make her go again







all those backups have to be decent..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

14.125... that really doesn't help

oh my god... they just keep fuckin up


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

at least the other girls wont have to deal with her sh*t in the solo competitions


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn it Alicia, if you weren't so god damn hot I would hit you


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> why did they make her go again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know that they could choose at this point...I think the lineups were set beforehand...and it wouldn't be fair to have someone who hadn't been practicing for it.

Nastia with a step out...here's hoping that Shawn can pull a miracle routine.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

she is the best gymnyst in the world


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> she is the best gymnyst in the world


She is, but this whole thing got to her, too...a tenth for OB at the start.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Still I dont see how anyone can be proud of China .. they take the kids for their whole life and get to see their parents once a year







crazy Government


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I will take solace in the fact that during the track and field events China will get at most one gold medal...at least for the men


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Still I dont see how anyone can be proud of China .. they take the kids for their whole life and get to see their parents once a year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a real testament to the difference between our two countries is that our kids are really over 16 and that Alicia will still be alive next month.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

irishfan 689 said:


> I will take solace in the fact that during the track and field events China will get at most one gold medal...at least for the men


they dont have any black people









not racist though


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, that makes me sad. Our women are probably locked in at silver at this point, and this will be looked at as a big disappointment compared to the men's bronze last night. They should be proud, and will be down the road.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I think a real testament to the difference between our two countries is that our kids are really over 16 and that *Alicia will still be alive next month*.


Haha true that


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

read the last persons comment


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

no, the women got a silver. i just bothered to look at this thread and i see that you guys already had a conversation about the chinese girl gymnasts age. Every time i saw them i was saying, " they cannot be more then 10 years old". What ever props to everyone that participated and got to the olympics.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wittlestguy said:


> no, the women got a silver. i just bothered to look at this thread and i see that you guys already had a conversation about the chinese girl gymnasts age. Every time i saw them i was saying, " they cannot be more then 10 years old". What ever props to everyone that participated and got to the olympics.


Asians in general look a lot younger then they are. Even adults look 10-20 years younger.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Anybody wanna get grossed out?

Weighlifter injures elbow

Video


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

alicia sacramone is so damn cute


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

watching the 1hr23min gymnastic program.

...those chinese girls look of age. its their genetics that make them look like 10, but as soon as they hit 35, it all goes downhill. their height doesn't help them either.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I seriously doubt they're 16. Clicky Here


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> alicia sacramone is so damn cute


Did you think she was cute when she fell on her ass handing those pecky chinese your gold medal?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> alicia sacramone is so damn cute


Did you think she was cute when she fell on her ass handing those pecky chinese your gold medal?
[/quote]
I would still tap it, is still don't believe that the chinese gymnasts are of age.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

id believe that they are 16, i mean look at shawn johnson shes tiny.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sheesh...that Chinese swimmer just let Libby Trickett into the finals...wanna bet she doesn't turn in an over-54 there?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yawn...26 WRs for Phelps now (T-1st, M. Spitz), 6/6 in golds and WRs in Beijing.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

He really is amazing. It's fun to watch. It's great knowing that he is our american out there!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Is anyone else a little mad at the scores the US girls are gettin in the gymnastics all-around?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

irishfan 689 said:


> Is anyone else a little mad at the scores the US girls are gettin in the gymnastics all-around?


Yeah...and the Chinese are getting some pretty favorable scores. I cannot imagine that there won't be protests aplenty over this.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a question; with all the speculation over age (primarily because of the Chinese gymnastics team), what is the real age? I've read on the Olympic website that the minimum age of Olympic eligibility is 16, HOWEVER I was watching the girls gymnastics overall tonight and they showed a Romanian gymnast and CLEARLY listed her as 15.... Is there a time frame or something? Does she have to turn 16 within that year of the games or what?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I have a question; with all the speculation over age (primarily because of the Chinese gymnastics team), what is the real age? I've read on the Olympic website that the minimum age of Olympic eligibility is 16, HOWEVER I was watching the girls gymnastics overall tonight and they showed a Romanian gymnast and CLEARLY listed her as 15.... Is there a time frame or something? Does she have to turn 16 within that year of the games or what?


I saw that too about the romanian girl and i wondered the same thing...and there goes another favorable chinese score from the balance beam


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

f*ck, yeah...only Shawn can knock Nastia out of the All-Around championship!

Oh, even better...Nastia had an amazing run, and clinched it...


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Even with the bad judging the results turned out good


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

irishfan 689 said:


> Even with the bad judging the results turned out good


Sigh of relief from here...

Congrats to Nastia, and also to Shawn!!!!!

And, a note...this is the first gymnastics gold not won by an individual or team from China.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

It's too bad the Chinese girl is going to be executed now....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and still canada hasn't coined a metal... nothing worth wrighting home

i realy injoyed the baseball,,,,"""""""cuba rocks"""""""""


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Does anyone know what time the 4x100 mens medley is tonight? I keep getting all of these different times online.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There's your Canadian medal, cueball--1500m Men's Freestyle: Ous Mellouli got the first ever swimming medal for Tunisia with his victory, Grant Hackett of Australia narrowly missed becoming the first man to win gold in three consecutive Olympics in the same individual swimming event and Cochran became the first Canadian to medal in this event in 88 years with his bronze.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And Phelps gets eight!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> And Phelps gets eight!


I hear that guy has huge feet which pretty much act as flippers hahaha


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mattones said:


> And Phelps gets eight!


I hear that guy has huge feet which pretty much act as flippers hahaha
[/quote]

Among other features which make him the perfect swimmer, at least according to an NBC spot from the other night...I guess if you were Frankenstein-ing a swimmer, he'd look like Phelps.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

team usa vs. spain this morning in basketball was a beating! im becoming really into the basketball side of the olympics. i still enjoy watching the gymnastics though. i find it to be one of the most pure forms of athleticism one can find. its amazing what these men and women do on a narrow bar, uneven bars, etc.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And...Abrahamian lost the medal that he gave up. The IOC is not awarding another Bronze because it was not a competition issue, but Abrahamian still had to leave the games. Hope it was worth it (but I'm sure that he thought that it was).


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Does anyone know why, exactly, there are two bronzes awarded at the Olympics? I know there's some wrestle-backs (repechage, or something similar, they call it), but I don't get why they don't have a face-off between the winners of each section of repechage in order to determine a singular bronze winner...

I think judo does something like that, too, IIRC, and I'm trying to figure out why they would do that.

I understand ties for third at events like swimming, et cetera, but I don't understand why you would have a tie for third in wrestling without a contest between the two grapplers.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know if anyone else cares about track and field as much as I do, but Usain Bolt is an absolute animal. That guy will bring the world record down below 9.50 before his career is over


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't think most americans care about the olympics compared to the rest of the world, in fact most americans don't care about most world events. I noticed the same thing about the world cup. I'm really into it but most people I know are not. Any relatives I have in other countries say that it is a completely different case where they are from and most people are ecstatic about it. I don't know if this attitude by America is a sort of arrogance that says "only our national sports leagues are important" or if it is just a matter of being a different type of culture with different interests.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> And Phelps gets eight!


I hear that guy has huge feet which pretty much act as flippers hahaha
[/quote]

Among other features which make him the perfect swimmer, at least according to an NBC spot from the other night...I guess if you were Frankenstein-ing a swimmer, he'd look like Phelps.
[/quote]

I heard from the commentators that Phelps has a unusually long wingspan(6'7" i believe) and is very flexible including double jointed ankles etc. He has a large torso and short legs for his height. This makes his legs stronger or something.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

diddye said:


> And Phelps gets eight!


I hear that guy has huge feet which pretty much act as flippers hahaha
[/quote]

Among other features which make him the perfect swimmer, at least according to an NBC spot from the other night...I guess if you were Frankenstein-ing a swimmer, he'd look like Phelps.
[/quote]

I heard from the commentators that Phelps has a unusually long wingspan(6'7" i believe) and is very flexible including double jointed ankles etc. He has a large torso and short legs for his height. This makes his legs stronger or something.
[/quote]
Yeah Phelps is a freak of nature.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

irishfan 689 said:


> I don't know if anyone else cares about track and field as much as I do, but Usain Bolt is an absolute animal. That guy will bring the world record down below 9.50 before his career is over


That run was incredable. 9.69 and he was celebrating for the last 10 strides, could have easily ran 9.5. The best part of it is he's not even a 100m specialist


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> I don't know if anyone else cares about track and field as much as I do, but Usain Bolt is an absolute animal. That guy will bring the world record down below 9.50 before his career is over


That run was incredable. 9.69 and he was celebrating for the last 10 strides, could have easily ran 9.5. The best part of it is he's not even a 100m specialist
[/quote]

Yeah, when you break the world record by that much, with your arms are spread out wide and your beating your chest the last 15% of the race...you've got a lot more to give. It would be fun to see him absolutely shatter his own record again.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> I don't know if anyone else cares about track and field as much as I do, but Usain Bolt is an absolute animal. That guy will bring the world record down below 9.50 before his career is over


That run was incredable. 9.69 and he was celebrating for the last 10 strides, could have easily ran 9.5. The best part of it is he's not even a 100m specialist
[/quote]

I can't wait to see what he does (did?) to the 200m race. I wonder where he'll take the 100m with some more races under his belt...I am in awe.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

As im writing this the british team is 3rd in the medal standings!!!!

3rd!!!

A tiny little country like ours thats smaller than most of your states is beating germany, australia, russia, canada and all these other huge nations!

We truely are the master race!!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The IOC should stop f*cking with sports.

First, it was baseball's 11th inning rules.

Now, there is a bizarre tiebreaker in gymnastics that throws out an arbitrary third score from the deductions and costs Nastia a duplicate gold...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> As im writing this the british team is 3rd in the medal standings!!!!
> 
> 3rd!!!
> 
> ...


UK: 60,776,238

Canada: 33,390,141

Canada is all winter though. Summer, it's like.. "Wha? Summer? What's that?"









You'd be better off bragging about beating Russia. They were hardcore onces.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> As im writing this the british team is 3rd in the medal standings!!!!
> 
> 3rd!!!
> 
> ...


UK: 60,776,238

Canada: 33,390,141

Canada is all winter though. Summer, it's like.. "Wha? Summer? What's that?"









You'd be better off bragging about beating Russia. They were hardcore onces.
[/quote]
Canadians are just brits with american accents anyway


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> The IOC should stop f*cking with sports.
> 
> First, it was baseball's 11th inning rules.
> 
> Now, there is a bizarre tiebreaker in gymnastics that throws out an arbitrary third score from the deductions and costs Nastia a duplicate gold...


the gymnastics scoring in general has been completely ridiculous..there should have never been a tie.

not to mention china is parading 12 year olds in front of the whole world knowing very well that there's nothing anyone can do about it


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

this thread is now about Shawn Johnson


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^ pedobear gives that last post the thumbs up

*Great* Britain are _still_ 3rd in the medal table


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^one time i saw a chipmunk and a squirrel humping

(edit-was meant for the shawn johnson pics)


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO CUTE


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Shawn Johnson is 16 dude.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Legal in some states.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> Legal in some states.


You get the........


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> Shawn Johnson is 16 dude.


18 in two years!

SHA-WING! I'm game in two years!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Shawn Johnson is 16 dude.


18 in two years!

SHA-WING! I'm game in two years!
[/quote]

LMFAO!!!!!

She looks even younger then 16, Michigan's legal age of consent is 16 but that's a little too young for me and im 20 lol.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

if theres grass on the field play ball


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mike123 said:


> if theres grass on the field play ball












One more gold for the female gymnastics. I'm beginning to think that the chinese did do some sort of cheating during the gymnastics run....9 golds?

I guess at least we're still leading the medal counts by 3.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm 20 as well, fair game for me in Las Vegas.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> I'm 20 as well, fair game for me in Las Vegas.


Its just weird because I have twin sisters that are 16, it would be like me messing around with their friends lol.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i was watching some table tennis and freestyle wrestling last night, i really don't know how those dudes can play table tennis like that... what's everybody watching now?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> Its just weird because I have twin sisters that are 16, it would be like me messing around with their friends lol.


Keyword here is "messing around".







DO IT!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> I'm 20 as well, fair game for me in Las Vegas.


Its just weird because I have twin sisters that are 16, it would be like me messing around with their friends lol.
[/quote]
twins you say







. jk i shall stop tainting this thread now

anywho it was disappointing to see lolo jones hit the hurdle, it looked like she was gonna win, at least the medal went to a fellow american.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

mike123 said:


> I'm 20 as well, fair game for me in Las Vegas.


Its just weird because I have twin sisters that are 16, it would be like me messing around with their friends lol.
[/quote]
twins you say







. jk i shall stop tainting this thread now

anywho it was disappointing to see lolo jones hit the hurdle, it looked like she was gonna win, at least the medal went to a fellow american.
[/quote]

I like her even more for it, though, as she was awesome enough to grant an interview after the fact.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Husain Bolt is amazing


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


>


WTF!









In all honesty, us Americans do have the hottest gymnast at the olympics.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ProdigalMarine said:


>


WTF!









In all honesty, us Americans do have the hottest gymnast at the olympics.
[/quote]

pedo

shes 16

go for Alicia shes 20


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lol, thats because us Americans have a bad rep for being over weight. We have to send out the good looking ones to show the world we are still pretty damn good looking haha.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Any guy that wins a gold medal and sets a new record for the sprint like he did and has the name BOLT is right out of a movie. Or possibly a superhero revealing some of his super powers.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ICEE said:


>


WTF!









In all honesty, us Americans do have the hottest gymnast at the olympics.
[/quote]

pedo

shes 16

go for Alicia shes 20
[/quote]

Nastia Liukin's pretty cute too....and legal.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i watched a lot of the olympics when i was in asia. the summer olympics suck balls. i mean, i love a lot of the events, but some are completely useless. like "air pistol" and "tandem diving" and "synchonized swimming". wtf?!?!

i like the archery and those kind of target "sports"...but how is air pistol a sport? how f*cking lame is that?!?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Just....wow.



> Russian Pole Vaulter (and world record holder) Yelena Isinbayeva


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


>


lol gotta admit thats pretty funny...

Beth tweddle wasnt blessed in the looks department, great young athlte though

Usain bold is incredible


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Usain bold is incredible


wow, that guy can run.... he'd have put linford Christie to shame


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Puff said:


> i watched a lot of the olympics when i was in asia. the summer olympics suck balls. i mean, i love a lot of the events, but some are completely useless. like "air pistol" and "tandem diving" and "synchonized swimming". wtf?!?!
> 
> i like the archery and those kind of target "sports"...but how is air pistol a sport? how f*cking lame is that?!?!


Air pistol will f*ck you up.

One day, some guy is gonna throw down, and challenge you to air pistol, and what will you do?

f*ck all, he's going to air pistol the sh*t out of you.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

G23.40SW said:


> i watched a lot of the olympics when i was in asia. the summer olympics suck balls. i mean, i love a lot of the events, but some are completely useless. like "air pistol" and "tandem diving" and "synchonized swimming". wtf?!?!
> 
> i like the archery and those kind of target "sports"...but how is air pistol a sport? how f*cking lame is that?!?!


Air pistol will f*ck you up.

One day, some guy is gonna throw down, and challenge you to air pistol, and what will you do?

f*ck all, he's going to air pistol the sh*t out of you.
[/quote]
i once seen a man get air pistoled.
not a pretty site.
it happened so fast, all i remember was a snap, a siren, and a weird chinese guy askin me for a cigarette.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nick G said:


> i watched a lot of the olympics when i was in asia. the summer olympics suck balls. i mean, i love a lot of the events, but some are completely useless. like "air pistol" and "tandem diving" and "synchonized swimming". wtf?!?!
> 
> i like the archery and those kind of target "sports"...but how is air pistol a sport? how f*cking lame is that?!?!


Air pistol will f*ck you up.

One day, some guy is gonna throw down, and challenge you to air pistol, and what will you do?

f*ck all, he's going to air pistol the sh*t out of you.
[/quote]
i once seen a man get air pistoled.
not a pretty site.
it happened so fast, all i remember was a snap, a siren, and a weird chinese guy askin me for a cigarette.
[/quote]

I think you're confused with the night you got roofied at that karaoke bar.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Mettle said:


> i watched a lot of the olympics when i was in asia. the summer olympics suck balls. i mean, i love a lot of the events, but some are completely useless. like "air pistol" and "tandem diving" and "synchonized swimming". wtf?!?!
> 
> i like the archery and those kind of target "sports"...but how is air pistol a sport? how f*cking lame is that?!?!


Air pistol will f*ck you up.

One day, some guy is gonna throw down, and challenge you to air pistol, and what will you do?

f*ck all, he's going to air pistol the sh*t out of you.
[/quote]
i once seen a man get air pistoled.
not a pretty site.
it happened so fast, all i remember was a snap, a siren, and a weird chinese guy askin me for a cigarette.
[/quote]

I think you're confused with the night you got roofied at that karaoke bar.
[/quote]
damnit mettle, you figured me out.
i gotta learn to stay out of those asian karaoke bars, i was just so ronery that night.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i dont want to come off as racist but why do black country's africa and such have the best runners.. and china girls are the best gymnasts

are africa just natural runners i guess i would learn how to run fast to if there was lions all over the place


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

> i dont want to come off as racist but why do black country's africa and such have the best runners.. and china girls are the best gymnasts


there's so many things i could write to reply to that post..... i think my heads gonna explode


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

too much olympic talk, not enough shawn johnson.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ HA!

man your really head over heels for her World
go easy man, go easy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

heres the guy thats gonna win all the male diving gold medals!

http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v713/pro_noob/009.flv


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


<333333


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

are you guys forgetting alicia sacremone and nastia liukin are really hot too...and legal....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

reported!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

for what? making the olympics thread worth visiting now? lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

no just being an ass!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

arent the olympics over in a day or 2?

i totally fell off the wagon with the games. i was all up on them until this week. dunno why


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> arent the olympics over in a day or 2?
> 
> i totally fell off the wagon with the games. i was all up on them until this week. dunno why


Was it because you had a "hardon phor Phelps"? (Somewhat ****.)

J/K, but it seems like a lot of people stopped watching the Olympics after NBC told them that they'd see nothing like it ever again. The beauty of the Olympics is as a whole, though, not just a singular (or dual--see "Johnson, Shawn and Liukin, Nastia") pursuit, and I think a lot of Americans (and NBC itself) missed that. Why else would we be watching the Champions Gala tonight instead of an actually-contested event? I might flip the channel in protest.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ clever chil lol

i did admire phelps yes, but a hardon..i fell a bit short of.

i actually got the biggest rush watching basketball. and yes if you couldnt tell, gymnastics. i feel gymnastics are one of the purest forms of athletisism (sp?). its amazing to watch and as far as shawn johnson and alicia sacramonte...a hardon a achieved!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

cueball said:


> i dont want to come off as racist but why do black country's africa and such have the best runners.. and china girls are the best gymnasts
> 
> are africa just natural runners i guess i would learn how to run fast to if there was lions all over the place


not all african countries pump out great runners. the great long distance runners tend to come from the countries which are located at a higher elevation, like Kenya for instance. these dudes go and train year round up in the rift valley, which is over a mile above sea level. by training at that elevation (where the oxygen levels are a lot lower than at sea level) they are better acclimated and can take in more oxygen per breath than someone who does their training at a lower elevation. thus they can run for longer, because they can take in a hell of a lot more oxygen than many others.

that's why when you watch NHL or NFL games in, say denver. you always notice that the home team has a hell of a lot more energy and can play a lot harder than the opposition. that is because with denver's elevation they are essentially acclimated to the lower oxygen levels just like some african runners, while their opponents arent used to the lower oxygen levels and have to breath harder to get the same amount of oxygen.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^ clever chil lol
> 
> i did admire phelps yes, but a hardon..i fell a bit short of.
> 
> i actually got the biggest rush watching basketball. and yes if you couldnt tell, gymnastics. i feel gymnastics are one of the purest forms of athletisism (sp?). its amazing to watch and as far as shawn johnson and alicia sacramonte...a hardon a achieved!


This is the time every quadrennial cycle where I tell myself that I'm going to watch gymnastics outside of the Olympics because I enjoyed watching it in the Olympics, but, well...I agree with you--enjoyed the hell out of gymastics, but I'll stop short of a schwing for Shawn! I'd like to see a little of something else on NBC tonight, though, as the Champions Gala is an exhibition, and it seems like the Olympics is much more of a competition than an exhibition.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

O2k...is that broad the russian chick?

if so id take her over that little yankee girl any day of the week. how can some of you mid 20 year olds be obsessing over a (bucktoothed) 16 year old.

i guess you could say that you go by the rule of "if there is grass on the field play ball." but still...dude...

the russian broad is way hotter, and probably has lots of years of commie aggression bred into her to unleash on a western capitalist pig!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Puff said:


> O2k...is that broad the russian chick?
> 
> if so id take her over that little yankee girl any day of the week. how can some of you mid 20 year olds be obsessing over a (bucktoothed) 16 year old.
> 
> ...


And if not turn over and play in the mud. hahaha, sorry had to do it.

Chris Hansen is watching us all.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^HA!

you know, its not like we're all obsessing over some girl whose obviously too young. its just shes a really really cute gymnast! not to say we're all going to try and tap that, just that we admire a young coming of age woman who can bend her head behind her ass if you..er she wanted.

its nice


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Puff said:


> i dont want to come off as racist but why do black country's africa and such have the best runners.. and china girls are the best gymnasts
> 
> are africa just natural runners i guess i would learn how to run fast to if there was lions all over the place


not all african countries pump out great runners. the great long distance runners tend to come from the countries which are located at a higher elevation, like Kenya for instance. these dudes go and train year round up in the rift valley, which is over a mile above sea level. by training at that elevation (where the oxygen levels are a lot lower than at sea level) they are better acclimated and can take in more oxygen per breath than someone who does their training at a lower elevation. thus they can run for longer, because they can take in a hell of a lot more oxygen than many others.

that's why when you watch NHL or NFL games in, say denver. you always notice that the home team has a hell of a lot more energy and can play a lot harder than the opposition. that is because with denver's elevation they are essentially acclimated to the lower oxygen levels just like some african runners, while their opponents arent used to the lower oxygen levels and have to breath harder to get the same amount of oxygen.
[/quote]

The end result of what you said is correct, but your reasoning isnt quite right.

Training in high elevations causes the body to create a much larger amount of 2,3-Bisphosphoglycerate (BPG). Now atmospheric pressure decreases with altitude, oxygen pressure at ~10,000 feet is ~110 torr, which is only 70% of its pressure at sea level. What happens when your body 'adapts' to this high elevation is it increases the number of erythrocytes and the amount of hemoglobin in the erythrocyte. This means that even more BPG is synthesized inside the erythrocytes. BPG in effect lowers the affinity of oxygen to hemoglobin, that is, oxygen bound to the hemoglobin in your blood is more likely to be released to the cells in your body. Normally at sea level hemoglobin releases ~38% of its bound oxygen to your body tissues, and 30% at high altitude (which would cause death if your body never adapted). So once your body adapts to the high altitude low oxygen pressure it goes back to 38%. Now go back down to sea level where the pO2 is much greater, and the hemoglobin can deliver more of the oxygen bound to it.

So the body more or less becomes more efficient.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i have fallen deeply in love with nastia lyukin... looks like ill be coming to the states


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you cant have her!
she was born in russia wasnt she? shes got a hell of a story.

and body


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> i have fallen deeply in love with nastia lyukin... looks like ill be coming to the states


save the plane ride. she's mine!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> i have fallen deeply in love with nastia lyukin... looks like ill be coming to the states


save the plane ride. she's mine!















[/quote]

Um...do I have a say in this?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Why the U.S. is great: "You wanna DQ one of our medal-winning sprinters? Fine, we'll replace his one medal with two!" Just kidding, but I understand why you've gotta stay in your lane...and I think two men who thought they had silver and bronze, respectively, now understand it wayyyy too well.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> i dont want to come off as racist but why do black country's africa and such have the best runners.. and china girls are the best gymnasts
> 
> are africa just natural runners i guess i would learn how to run fast to if there was lions all over the place


not all african countries pump out great runners. the great long distance runners tend to come from the countries which are located at a higher elevation, like Kenya for instance. these dudes go and train year round up in the rift valley, which is over a mile above sea level. by training at that elevation (where the oxygen levels are a lot lower than at sea level) they are better acclimated and can take in more oxygen per breath than someone who does their training at a lower elevation. thus they can run for longer, because they can take in a hell of a lot more oxygen than many others.

that's why when you watch NHL or NFL games in, say denver. you always notice that the home team has a hell of a lot more energy and can play a lot harder than the opposition. that is because with denver's elevation they are essentially acclimated to the lower oxygen levels just like some african runners, while their opponents arent used to the lower oxygen levels and have to breath harder to get the same amount of oxygen.
[/quote]

The end result of what you said is correct, but your reasoning isnt quite right.

Training in high elevations causes the body to create a much larger amount of 2,3-Bisphosphoglycerate (BPG). Now atmospheric pressure decreases with altitude, oxygen pressure at ~10,000 feet is ~110 torr, which is only 70% of its pressure at sea level. What happens when your body 'adapts' to this high elevation is it increases the number of erythrocytes and the amount of hemoglobin in the erythrocyte. This means that even more BPG is synthesized inside the erythrocytes. BPG in effect lowers the affinity of oxygen to hemoglobin, that is, oxygen bound to the hemoglobin in your blood is more likely to be released to the cells in your body. Normally at sea level hemoglobin releases ~38% of its bound oxygen to your body tissues, and 30% at high altitude (which would cause death if your body never adapted). So once your body adapts to the high altitude low oxygen pressure it goes back to 38%. Now go back down to sea level where the pO2 is much greater, and the hemoglobin can deliver more of the oxygen bound to it.

So the body more or less becomes more efficient.
[/quote]

im not a scientist, or interested in the human body (except tits). i was simply trying to make it easier for cueball to get, as im sure he couldnt give a sh*t as to BPG and erythrocytes. the science behind it doesnt matter, the end result is what matters.

now go back to your lab and work....:rasp:

ill also add that ive spent some time on a few occasions up in the rift valley. i saw some of the olympic dudes training, running through the masai mara. i also tried to run up there. i sure as hell didnt last long, and i was at the peak of my fitness. back home i could carry my dad on my shoulder and run for a while, but there i could go maybe 50 metres before i nearly fell over


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i dont think nastia lukin is that hot.
dont get me wrong, given the chance, i would put a hurt on it, but only cus she is a gymnist and has a nice body. her face tho, i dont think is that nice. then again, maybe if she was done dressed up not in olympic stuff. 
thats just me though.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Why the U.S. is great: "You wanna DQ one of our medal-winning sprinters? Fine, we'll replace his one medal with two!" Just kidding, but I understand why you've gotta stay in your lane...and I think two men who thought they had silver and bronze, respectively, now understand it wayyyy too well.


Your 4x100 sprinters had a nightmare (both male and female!)
Brit men were disqualified too!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> i dont think nastia lukin is that hot.
> dont get me wrong, given the chance, i would put a hurt on it, but only cus she is a gymnist and has a nice body. her face tho, i dont think is that nice. then again, maybe if she was done dressed up not in olympic stuff.
> thats just me though.


nastia's hot..but damn she's got a forehead. i'll take alicia sacramone's 15lb ass pls


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

You guys think this girl is hot???


















What is wrong with you people?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

she was like 10 in that picture


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

alicia sacramone is pretty hott too but, shawn johnson still reigns supreme.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what about this chick?









i dont know for sure if she played in the olympics, but shes not bad


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what about this chick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know an olympic event that she could compete in








you could call it a marathon of sorts.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd hit 'em all!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Boobah said:


> she was like 10 in that picture


I could write an encyclopedia on the things I would like to do to her...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

like co-run an accounts recievable department for a local franchise supply debot business?

yeahhhh thats hot. mmmmmmmm


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://olympics.fanhouse.com/2008/08/21/in...7805x1200413427


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://olympics.fanhouse.com/2008/08/21/ju...or-emelianenko/


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

95 medals!

29 golds, 34 silvers, and 32 bronzes.

Hopefully, we'll wrap up the decathlon with the gold.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

more bullshit from the chinese yesterday.

female tae kwon do (dont know how to spell it and dont care either). canada versus sweden.

canadian girl kicked the sh*t out of the swedish broad, but then the chinese judge refused to award points for a direct kick to the face.

turns out there is a chinese girl already in the final, and this POS chinese judge felt that the chinese girl would have had a better chance at gold fighting the swedish girl than the canadian.

the chinese are a f*cking joke. they're like the germans in '36 mixed with the russian judges of the cold war.

on another note. a cocaine addicted equestrian rider won gold today...after missing the last two olympics after testing positive for cocaine.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Michael Phelps, you just won eight gold medals...what are you going to do next?

Apparently not Amanda Beard...

That's right, one of the worst butterfaces in sports history doesn't want to have sex with you and finds the idea repulsive...

That's hopefully only because she has known him since he was a kid...because otherwise, she shouldn't turn down any man of Phelps' prominence that would have her...even in a hypothetical.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

thank god for misty may's pooper in white bikini bottoms







not all that good looking ,but man an a55 for all to enjoy


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Man, the mens relay is so disappointing...well the mens track and field for that matter.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

USA 99, China 83...what a day.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

is the olympics over now?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> is the olympics over now?


Nope, Sunday.

sonicrx, agree with you on Misty's ass, but her hat/sunglasses combo at the Dallhauser/Rogers match was a huge turnoff.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> is the olympics over now?


sunday. then we can finally stop praising china and go back to calling them what they are. communist


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> is the olympics over now?


sunday. then we can finally stop praising china and go back to calling them what they are. communist
[/quote]

We're praising who, now?

All kidding aside, I think we're praising their people (not "People" whose Republic China really is = "Party") more than anything. I've seen more than enough of their government's dirty fingerprints on the Games of the XXIX Olympiad to further realize that they're all about the facade. I think I've read about them disappearing some people and know that some folks couldn't bring in their Bibles even though they're not really illegal. I've also seen some (allegedly) young gymnasts winning medals for which they should not have competed, some fireworks that I guess I didn't really see and an ugly little girl being hidden away a la "Singing in the Rain". For the most part, I have nothing against the non-Party people...only (three?) cheating gymnasts, a few judges (well, actually, they might be in the Party...) and a beach volleyball player who apparently thinks she's playing soccer, what with all the fake injury timeouts.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no chill, im talking about the copious amounts of media coverage claiming "oh how wrong we were about this GREAT nation" during the opening ceremonies and even now.

my tv, especially local news, is being polluted by spur of the moment opinions formulated about a nation and its government based on how well an olympic games are displayed.

its a little insane. instead of touring beijing during a world wide ceremony, why dont they take a road trip to the western territories and see some of the real china we dont see on the lovely television.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Okay, gotcha. That's pretty sad on their part...of course a (formerly?) totalitarian regime is going to put together a great Olympics. After running every aspect of many of their subjects' lives over a long period of time, choreographing the building of excellent venues and whitewashing some of Beijing (don't ask Westerners about their sex life, ladies and gentlemen!) (where is the Engrish?) should be and has been a snap! I half expected that they would put a venue on Tiananmen Square so a new generation of impressionable youth would associate it with something other than tanks crushing students.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> is the olympics over now?


Nope, Sunday.

sonicrx, agree with you on Misty's ass, *but her hat/sunglasses combo at the Dallhauser/Rogers match was a huge turnoff.*
[/quote]
who notices that?
all i saw was the ass.
and it was good.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/micha...rns_to_his_tank



> Michael Phelps Returns To His Tank At Sea World
> 
> ORLANDO-Fourteen-time Olympic gold medalist and SeaWorld main attraction Michael Phelps returned to his seven-million-gallon water tank Wednesday to resume his normal schedule of performing in six shows a day for marine park crowds every day of the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

After the Olympics, Michael Phelps is swimming home from China. True story.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Brits are fighting hard to hold off the russians for 3rd spot in the medal standings!

Fail you commie bastards


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

you can thank us for taking one from them today...


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

marathon is on tonight. i'm pumped to see how ryan hall does


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

HOLY SH*T!!!!

Just saw the US women finish 1st in 400m relay! Sonya Richards clutched that finish!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mens just took gold in the relay...and werner left them in the dust!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> After the Olympics, Michael Phelps is swimming home from China. True story.


(Too bad he's already in London...he swims fast!







)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I take back my first comment.
I watched the olympics for about 3.5 hours tonight!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all im saying is next olympics i am definitely watching some table tennis! anyone catch the match between the two chinese men last night? amazing


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Anybody watch the mens bball finals US vs Spain? Man, that was one of the best games I'd ever seen...on par with a very good NBA game. Spain couldn't miss and wade & kobe stepped up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so what happened? i didnt catch it...what was the score? anything worth noting?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> all im saying is next olympics i am definitely watching some table tennis! anyone catch the match between the two chinese men last night? amazing


Yeah, I did...that is a helluvalot better than the ping pong we play every so often at the Newman Center...they actually get a rally going that lasts longer than three or four shots...LOL.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> all im saying is next olympics i am definitely watching some table tennis! anyone catch the match between the two chinese men last night? amazing


When I was in China on the All-American Ping-Pong team, I just loved playing ping-pong with my Flexolite ping-pong paddle.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> all im saying is next olympics i am definitely watching some table tennis! anyone catch the match between the two chinese men last night? amazing


When I was in China on the All-American Ping-Pong team, I just loved playing ping-pong with my Flexolite ping-pong paddle.
[/quote]

I would have thought that you would have been more fit for the marathon seeing as how you ran for months without stopping.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

usa played terrible last night, it was a sloppy game. we still won, but i definitely got a bit nervous a few times


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> usa played terrible last night, it was a sloppy game. we still won, but i definitely got a bit nervous a few times


I think they figured that they had it won since they had already beaten spain by 37 points, but, yeah, they could have played crisper.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it was like watching high school kids play, there were so many turnovers i couldn't even keep count... there were a couple points were there were 3 or 4 turnovers within just a few seconds


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> all im saying is next olympics i am definitely watching some table tennis! anyone catch the match between the two chinese men last night? amazing


When I was in China on the All-American Ping-Pong team, I just loved playing ping-pong with my Flexolite ping-pong paddle.
[/quote]

I would have thought that you would have been more fit for the marathon seeing as how you ran for months without stopping.
[/quote]

3 years, 2 months, 14 days and 16 hours.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just watched the closing ceremony tonight with my brother.

pretty impressive! its been great watching sports the last few weeks. ill miss it.

well...london in 4 years. by then ill be 31, have a bachelors degree and probably working on my 40,000th post


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> just watched the closing ceremony tonight with my brother.
> 
> pretty impressive! its been great watching sports the last few weeks. ill miss it.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're getting a forecasted gold medal for that benchmark!


















BTW, what the f**k was up with the moving torch thing? I wasn't really listening nor paying attention but I could've sworn I heard one of the announcers say it was "symbolic" of something....

And the London thing with Leona Lewis, the little girl and David Beckham appearing out of nowhere...wtf?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah lol
enough with david beckham. seriously

i thought it was so over the top it was actually neat. but it definitely flirted with silly

how about jimmy page still playing guitar like that at the age of 64?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yeah lol
> enough with david beckham. seriously
> 
> i thought it was so over the top it was actually neat. but it definitely flirted with silly
> ...


I thought he did a kick ass air guitar routine! Great job to the speaker acoustics!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

knowing China half of that sh*t was fake


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't really care for the Olympics and now even more so after seeing what that Cuban did to that referee.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i already miss the olympics...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> And the London thing with Leona Lewis, the little girl and David Beckham appearing out of nowhere...wtf?


That's basically your fault, we hate her, so she fucked off to America, now she's succesful


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> And the London thing with Leona Lewis, the little girl and David Beckham appearing out of nowhere...wtf?


That's basically your fault, we hate her, so she fucked off to America, now she's succesful :laugh:
[/quote]

How...about...that....
Honestly, I just like that one song of hers and thats it. You guys can take her back now...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

WorldBelow07 said:


>


good photoshop


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i would do her

im sorry, throw me in jail, ban me warn me...i said it. i got it out there, opened it up and served it. i...would do her


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i would do her
> 
> im sorry, throw me in jail, ban me warn me...i said it. i got it out there, opened it up and served it. i...would do her


wow... someone jail this idiot


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

she said she was 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

shes 16


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

She looks like link from the zelda games?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

actually she looks liek dewey from malcom in the middle


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> actually she looks liek dewey from malcom in the middle


probably explains why im so attracted to her


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> actually she looks liek dewey from malcom in the middle


probably explains why im so attracted to her
[/quote]
\


----------

